# Magazines



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Are there any catfishing magazines being published anymore. Did a little search on line without much results. Or recommend a good catfishing book.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

In-Fisherman still does the Catfish In-Sider


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, catfish insider is great!!! Only bummer is only 1 issue a year.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bought this book at the Cleveland sportsman show at the ix center this past January. $10 and autograph by mr.gapen himself.loaded with information and rig setups for cats.lots of pictures and has a really good chapter on Flatheads. Look hom up and order one its worth it.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.catfishmagazine.ca threw facebook I don't have to sign up .reg web page I do


----------

